

RIMs Fate Hangs On BB 10 - misiti3780
http://money.cnn.com/2012/09/27/technology/rim-blackberry-earnings/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

======
josh2600
I'm bearish on Rim.

All of these announcements seem to be much ado about nothing.

They're fundamentally worse than the Nokia announcement, because Nokia at
least left the possibility of a Q4 launch open. Personally, I'd think Rim
would be better off shutting up and surprising the world with bb10.

In technology, secrets are currency, and despite the big security emphasis at
Rim, they get everything leaked. It's actually kind of humorous. If you
recall, BGR got their start by revealing blackberries WAY early. This is just
another example of the folks in Waterloo not understanding that to really come
back, you'd have to surprise people.

I just played with BB10 and I don't think it's anywhere near iOS or Android
today. I don't think it'll get much better with another 6 months of wasted
development.

Color me unimpressed.

